# vou acompanhando pela TV



## sinsi619

vou acompanhando pela TV
é eu vou asistir TV, é assim?
por que usa pela não usa com


----------



## jazyk

Na sua frase faltou o objeto: vou acompanhando (as notícias, o desenrolar dos acontecimentos, a guerra no Líbano, etc.) pela TV.  Isso significa que você usa a TV como meio de se manter informado.  Não me parece possível com aqui.  Diz-se pela porque é a contração de por + a, e TV (televisão) é palavra do gênero feminino.


----------



## Vanda

Sim, acompanhar no sentido de ver pela TV o que está acontecendo. 
Ex.: Acompanhar a novela. (assistir à novela todos os dias).
Você tanto vai encontrar  acompanhar _pela _TV, quanto acompanhar_ na _TV, mas não dizemos acompanhar com a TV.


----------



## Outsider

A frase não se refere ao futuro (cf. "Vou acompanh*ar* pela TV"), mas a um presente contínuo. O autor "acompanhou pela TV" no passado, continua a acompanhar o evento no presente, e ao que tudo indica ainda não acabou de "acompanhar".
Usa-se a preposição "por", e não "com", porque a TV é encarada como um meio através do qual se segue o evento, e não como um instrumento ajustável que se usa para observá-lo. Já seria correcto dizer "acompanhei o desastre de automóvel *com* os meus binóculos".


----------



## sinsi619

Vanda said:
			
		

> Sim, acompanhar no sentido de ver pela TV o que está acontecendo.
> Ex.: Acompanhar a novela. (assistir à novela todos os dias).
> Você tanto vai encontrar acompanhar _pela _TV, quanto acompanhar_ na _TV, mas não dizemos acompanhar com a TV.


 
eu penso errado, 
you meen pela é by
not com (with), é certo?
porque eu penso acompanhar é igual ingles accompany with some person.


----------



## Outsider

"By the", more exactly, but that's basically it. 
"Acompanhar" means "to follow", in this case.


----------



## jazyk

Mas nem mesmo em inglês se diz accompany with somebody, diz-se accompany somebody (acompanhar alguém), mas aí já com o sentido de ir junto, não de inteirar-se por um meio de comunicação.


----------



## sinsi619

jazyk said:
			
		

> Mas nem mesmo em inglês se diz accompany with somebody, diz-se accompany somebody (acompanhar alguém), mas aí já com o sentido de ir junto, não de inteirar-se por um meio de comunicação.


 
certo, por isso eu não entendo muito bem.
só no português pode usar acompanhar para um meio.


----------



## Vanda

Sinsi, isso acontece porque um dos significados de acompanhar é: *observar a marcha, a evolução de* e, para fazer esse acompanhamento, é indiferente o meio usado, pode ser pela TV, pelos jornais, etc.


----------



## Outsider

"To accompany" é um latinismo erudito. Talvez seja por isso que tem um sentido mais restrito que "acompanhar".


----------



## Girl Of Ipanema

FYI - Essa idéia de "acompanhar pela TV, radio..." corresponderia a "suivre à la télé, à la radio" em francês. Não é so olhar (regarder) mas seguir com atenção o desenrolar de um evento (show, programa, jogo, ...).Agora, me pergunto: é necessário esse gerúndio ? Tudo bem que a ação está acontecendo no momento, começou no passado, segue no presente e ainda não acabou...mas me parece que "acompanho pela TV" (e não "vejo na TV") já diz pelo prórpio verbo escolhido que a ação é contínua. Não será más um desses anglicismos ou americanismos que castigam a língua brasileira ???


----------



## Outsider

Não, "vou" + gerúndio é uma expressão bem portuguesa, e sem equivalente inglês que me ocorra.

_Vou dizendo certas coisas
Vou sabendo certas outras..._
Madredeus, _Ainda_


----------



## moura

Não se pode dizer "acompanhar" "com", por exemplo no seguinte caso:
- Comi um bacalhau assado acompanhado com (igual a "por", "de") umas batatinhas assadas e regado com azeite?


----------



## Outsider

Penso que ninguém disse que não se podia. O que não se pode é acompanhar algo (um evento, pressupõe-se) "com a TV".


----------



## Vanda

Moura, desde que eu você esteja acompanhada da minha pessoa, você pode comer todos aqueles pratos e acompanhamentos.


----------



## moura

Ok, Out, obrigada, então pode-se dizer nesse contexto.
Vanda,  hesitei em dizer a batatas a murro a acompanhar o bacalhau, por causa dos falantes menos familiarizados com o termo: batatas a murro = batatas assadas, que depois se esborracham ligeiramente ao sair do forno com um murro. Vocês usam essa expressão?


----------



## Vanda

Não, mas já vi na TV numa reportagem brasileira em Portugal. Tadinha da batata! Acompanhada de murros.  
Lembrei-me de _acompanhar procissão/ enterro_. Só que nesse caso o acompanhamento é no sentido literal mesmo: Ir junto a; escoltar.


----------

